# Anyone Living in Al Forsan Village?



## KLF11

Hi all,

In the process of moving to AD and initially we were looking at living in the Al Raha Beach area. In terms of space we have been looking at living in a townhouse on Al Zeina or a villa at Al Forsan Village. I can find lots of info on what's around Al Zeina which seems to have a really good community feel but not much about Al Forsan. I know Al Zeina is under the flight path and we have looked at a place in block C which didn't seem too bad but what's it like at night?

Does anyone have pro's/con's for either place?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
We moved into a villa in Al Forsan village last September.
We really like it here and are happy with the facilities.
There is a shopping centre right in the middle of the community with the biggest Spinneys in Abu Dhabi and the shops are gradually filling up - there is now a pharmacy, Holland and Barrett, flowers/chocolates shop, Etisalat kiosk, kids clothes shop, kids party centre, opticians, dry cleaners. A coffee shop, bank and restaurant are about to open with more being fitted out.
There are three outdoor pools in the community and you get 50% discount to join Al Forsan sports club.
One of the largest hotels in Abu Dhabi (new Marriott) is also just about to open next door.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KLF11

Thanks Steve that's very helpful, we didn't know about the sports club discount 

I've read that in regards to utilities these can be much cheaper in apartments due to central cooling of the building itself, is that correct? If so how significant can the savings be and does anyone know if the Zeina townhouses have central cooling with their design?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

KLF11 said:


> Thanks Steve that's very helpful, we didn't know about the sports club discount
> 
> I've read that in regards to utilities these can be much cheaper in apartments due to central cooling of the building itself, is that correct? If so how significant can the savings be and does anyone know if the Zeina townhouses have central cooling with their design?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Apartments will always be cheaper than villas for utilities - sorry, no idea about the cooling method or bill costs at Al Zeina.
The Al Forsan villas are pretty economical - as they have the latest LG central variable frequency AC system, good insulation, excellent double glazing and mainly LED lighting (we have replaced those that weren't with LED, ourselves).
There are only villas and townhouses to rent at Al Forsan - the apartment blocks are exclusively rented by Etihad for their staff.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

Stevesolar said:


> There are only villas and townhouses to rent at Al Forsan - the apartment blocks are exclusively rented by Etihad for their staff.
> Cheers
> Steve


Interesting - I never knew that and we shop at Al Forsan every week.

Out of interest, are the villas to which you refer, the ones on the right of the access road which takes you from the main road to the Spinneys underground car park ?

FWIW the hotel started out as a Hilton before the contractor got replaced ......


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
These are the townhouses - all connected to each other in long lines, like UK terraced houses.
If you drive up the ramp and into the community - there are about 500 villas behind the apartments. They are semi-detached or detached dependent on the location within the layout.
We are in a 4 bedroom semi - which is on three levels plus has a big roof deck. They are huge and very well finished - compared with other communities in Abu Dhabi.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PEA

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We moved into a villa in Al Forsan village last September.
> We really like it here and are happy with the facilities.
> There is a shopping centre right in the middle of the community with the biggest Spinneys in Abu Dhabi and the shops are gradually filling up - there is now a pharmacy, Holland and Barrett, flowers/chocolates shop, Etisalat kiosk, kids clothes shop, kids party centre, opticians, dry cleaners. A coffee shop, bank and restaurant are about to open with more being fitted out.
> There are three outdoor pools in the community and you get 50% discount to join Al Forsan sports club.
> One of the largest hotels in Abu Dhabi (new Marriott) is also just about to open next door.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
I know this is an older post but I hope you see it. 

Can you tell me a little more about living in Al Forsan? I like the idea of having Spinneys and other amenities on compound. Do you have problems with noisy or difficult neighbours? Is it easy to get in and out of the compound (it looks huge). We have one 12 year old daughter and worry about her being lonely in an independent villa. She will attend the Canadian International School and we will be working at Sheikh Khalifa Medical Center. Will it be a miserable commute for all of us? 
Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

PEA said:


> Hi Steve,
> I know this is an older post but I hope you see it.
> 
> Can you tell me a little more about living in Al Forsan? I like the idea of having Spinneys and other amenities on compound. Do you have problems with noisy or difficult neighbours? Is it easy to get in and out of the compound (it looks huge). We have one 12 year old daughter and worry about her being lonely in an independent villa. She will attend the Canadian International School and we will be working at Sheikh Khalifa Medical Center. Will it be a miserable commute for all of us?
> Thanks


Hi,
We are still happy living in Al Forsan.
We have a local family on one side and the villa next door is still empty.
No problems with any of the neighbours, thus far.
There are three vehicle entrances to the compound - so you have a choice dependent on your villa location.
Your daughter will no doubt make friends at school and would also see other kids at the pools, in the cooler months.
In the mornings - it would probably take around 25 minutes (or a bit less) to get to SKMC - dependent on time of day and route taken.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PEA

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We are still happy living in Al Forsan.
> We have a local family on one side and the villa next door is still empty.
> No problems with any of the neighbours, thus far.
> There are three vehicle entrances to the compound - so you have a choice dependent on your villa location.
> Your daughter will no doubt make friends at school and would also see other kids at the pools, in the cooler months.
> In the mornings - it would probably take around 25 minutes (or a bit less) to get to SKMC - dependent on time of day and route taken.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you!!!


----------

